# Key Account Manager (Hospitality) salary hints and tips?



## Snobi (Jan 17, 2009)

I am applying for a role as KAM within Hospitality. I have extensive and several years of experience in this area and is wondering what salary levels I can expect here?

In adverts for KAM's but in other business areas the range is between AED 15' to 25' 

I am new to the 'package' market, so any hints and tips on how to think would be great. For example, is the salary mentioned in the adverts usually the total or is it before negotiating the package deal? I'm a bit lost in the calculations...

Thank you,
/S


----------



## gearhead (Jan 6, 2009)

Hi,

The salaries mentioned in ads are usually whats on offer and there remains little room for negotiations later on. one of the rationale the HR dept will give you is that - had they advertised for a higher / lower salary (than what was advetised) then they'd have received a different pool of applicants alltogether.

For salaries in your field do check bayt, monster etc. to get an idea. also the hospitality sector in dubai is facing tough times with many big hotels running at half occupancy for the first time and if the analysts are to be believed, things could go further down hill in 2009. so tread carefully.

might be a good idea to check out qatar and bahrain for prospects.




Snobi said:


> I am applying for a role as KAM within Hospitality. I have extensive and several years of experience in this area and is wondering what salary levels I can expect here?
> 
> In adverts for KAM's but in other business areas the range is between AED 15' to 25'
> 
> ...


----------

